# Would this foal...



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, I'm going to say no...

She does have a LONG back. And she is butt high right now. But I wwouldn't consider her a sway-back. It looks as if she is standing funny to where her left butt/hip is higher then the right, giving the appearance of something funky going on. 

I am on my phone and it is hard to see clearly, but IMO I think she has quite a few optical illusions going on...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I actually suspect she does have some lordosis. She is half saddlebred, so it would not be that surprising, as they are known for it. She looks better in some photos than others, but no way should a three month old foals back look like that IMO.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Swayback is one of those things that you know it when you see it. It sometimes takes a while to learn exactly what it is, but when you see a swaybacked horse you know without a doubt that it is swaybacked. This foal, as others have mentioned, is long-backed and down hill at this stage in it's development. Whether these problems correct themselves is yet to be seen. I, personally, from these pictures wouldn't be lead to believe the foal is swaybacked. I have also had people tell me my miniature donkey - who is very butt high - is swaybacked. You have to look at the entire animal to determine this.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I see a butt high baby, not a sway back. Her back is long, so later on, it could become swayed but not necessarily. I couldn't get past her head.....shudders.


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I see a butt high baby, not a sway back. Her back is long, so later on, it could become swayed but not necessarily. I couldn't get past her head.....shudders.


Oh thank goodness I'm not the only one.... not gonna lie I glanced at the ad, then had to take a double take, cus I coulda sworn I was looking at a mule filly, I know its bad of me but I'm shuddering right along side of you. 

Now back to the issue of sway backed or not, I personally don't see it, but only time will tell for sure, I just think she's a long backed bum high baby.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Some of those photos yes she looks swaybacked/ lordosis :-( others just longer back,butt high poor, topline. Sorry but overall I see one Fugly baby:shock:


----------



## MarchingOn (Nov 3, 2013)

Okay well I guess my hunch was wrong. Just a case of either odd looks (someone must think she looks cute) or growth spurt. From what I gather she may or may not grow out of it.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Heh, I went out to see a half-brother of this filly (same sire) a month ago. He bucked me off and cracked my rib. The owner also had another mare by this filly's sire, and she was equally long-backed and fugly. Both the gelding and the mare had that head, too.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

This appears to be a poster child for reasons not to cross such different types, she is not pretty, she looks barely functional.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

*Sigh* Yet another prime example of an "American Warmblood" - mash any two slightly drafty and slightly hotblood horses together and TA-DA! Warmblood!
Her back isn't great. It's long and between the Saddlebred back and the Draft butt, she's not going to be a particularly nice looking horse - not to mention her gigantic roman nosed head. Anyways, I would not say that this horse has a sway back. She's in the weanling fugly stage, and will continue to be in that growing and fugly stage for the next 5-6 years.. then you'll see her true stature. You'll get a good idea of what she'll turn out like right around her 3rd birthday. I wouldn't hold my breath for her to be anything other than a low level horse.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

IMO quadruple registered means grade..
Nothing that gets me excited there.

I do know a very lovely "American Warmblood" Don't remember what his actual breeds are though.. Hanoverian X? But registries don't mean much.


----------



## maisie (Oct 23, 2011)

"Phenomenal dressage filly" she's not. Since warmbloods are selling for such hefty prices, some folks are trying to cash in by combining whatever with some draft and saying it'll do dressage. American Warmblood doesn't necessarily mean much. 

She might grow into a decent riding horse but not way this baby is worth $4500 right now.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Can someone post an image or a link to a foal that shows actual lordosis? I am having a hard time finding example photos in foals, but know people say that you can tell in a foal, so I want to see how it presents in a foal.


----------

